
Why Engineers build crappy Products - RKoutnik
https://medium.com/@wschenk/why-engineers-build-crappy-products-6558eedcf0c1
======
DrScump
The premise assumes that Engineering, rather than Marketing or Sales, has the
final say on public interfaces.

